# Westmark vs evo



## onefutui2e (Jan 25, 2011)

i only rode the evo once as opposed to 2 seasons on the westmark, but i don't think it's anywhere near as stiff.

look at the rome mod rocker. i've ridden that for a season and it feels about the same stiffness as the westmark; maybe a little stiffer, if anything. but it's got way more pop on it.

yes greats is supposedly a great board too. good luck!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

A Westmark without altered flex and more pop sounds to me like a Salomon Villain. I'd rather have that over an Evo too.


----------



## briancgrs (Feb 24, 2012)

Nivek said:


> A Westmark without altered flex and more pop sounds to me like a Salomon Villain. I'd rather have that over an Evo too.


Awesome! I'll check it out. Thanks!


----------



## briancgrs (Feb 24, 2012)

Nivek said:


> A Westmark without altered flex and more pop sounds to me like a Salomon Villain. I'd rather have that over an Evo too.


 I've never ridden Solomon but the villain shows as a jib board? But you say it's about the same flex as the westmark with more pop? I'm just clarifying because I do ride all mountain as well and get powder in on occasion. Will the villain be ok in those areas as well? I have a NS SL as we'll but when I fly I don't like bringing multiple boards so it's nice to have something that could handle most conditions and the westmark was solid in that regard...:dunno:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Not much pop in the evo. 

A little skate pop.

Spaghetti pop.

Maybe a tiny bit of K-pop.


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

If I had a puppy, I'd punch it repeatedly right now.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

Yes the greats, rome mod rocker or echelon orion also would fit the bill, the villain may come up as a jib board but from what BA says it is more all mtn park board.


----------

